# Hall Rusell Steam Engine.



## Enginesmad (May 16, 2010)

Hello all, 

My first post so please forgive me if it's not in the right place?
I have been lead to believe that Hall Russell ship builders of Aberdeen started of building Steam engines and boilers, Does any one on this forum know of any engines that survive?

I am interested to find out any information on Thomas Russell who I believe was the Glasgow engineer of Hall Russell?

Any help much appreciated 

Regards Enginesmad


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

One outfit, engine and boiler, that does survive is on the former fishery research traeler Explorer, I think still afloat but not sure where in Scotland she is now.
They also had a licence to build the Frederikstad so called steam motor steam recip. engines.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

There is a brief history of Hall Russell at http://www.aberdeenships.com/sb_hall_russell.asp?
which confirms what you say.
The same site states that Explorer was built in 1955 by Alexander Hall, not Hall Russell, and the yards did not merge until 2 years later. It is of course still possible that she does have a Hall Russell engine, as japottinger says; perhaps he knows more.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.leithhistory.co.uk/ssexplorer/explorer_details.htm

May be of some interest


----------



## cryan (Jan 8, 2007)

Explorer is sat along side in Leith, Some kind of preservation society own it I think.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Even in the old Triple Expansion day's of Shipbuilding not every Shipbuilder had it's own "Engine Works" and relied on other makers main engines, either for the engine makers to fit or the shipbuilder's own workforce to "re-construct" under the engine maker's Rep's supervision. The mix up with who actually built this vessel may have occured because the Hull may have been towed over to Hall Russell to have her Main Engine and Boiler fitted. Certainly Hall Russell did build VTE's for other Shipbuilder's.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Not sure where this thread is going. Alexander Hall & Co Ltd built EXPLORER (303098) in 1955 as Yd.No.747, the engine installed was a 1300IHP 30" triple by the builder. Alex Hall had an engine and boiler works close to Hall, Russell's works in York Street and there was a lot of commonality between the two yards.

Of interest from the early 1900s Aberdeen had the following marine engineering works, joined by engine builder Richard W. Lewis & Son Ltd in the late 1920s only to see them go into liquidation about the same time that Abernethy ceased trading c.1933.

Aberdeen Trawl Owners' & Traders' Engineering Co Ltd, Albert Quay (Engine & Boiler)
J. Abernethy & Co, Ferryhill Foundry (ditto)
Clyne, Mitchell & Co Ltd, Commercial Road (ditto)
A. Hall & Co Ltd, York Street (ditto)
Hall, Russell & Co Ltd, York Street & York Place (ditto)
John Lewis & Sons, Albert Quay (ditto)

Gil.


----------

